# Games that got released on your birthday



## BORTZ (Jul 24, 2017)

I was recently shocked on two fronts when I learned that Nintendo is remaking Mario & Luigi Super Star Saga in the new 3DS engine. On top of that, it getting released on my birthday this fall, October 6th. To my knowledge, I have never had a birthday coincide with a release date of a game I care about. So what about you guys? Have you ever had a noteworthy game released on your birthday?


----------



## wormdood (Jul 24, 2017)

i dont think i have had or ever will have that pleasure 
my birthday is 3 days after Christmas


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2017)

I've seen a fair few games released on my birthday, though I can't find lists by just googling "Games released on Sept. 22nd"  

Project Cars 2 is releasing on my birthday this year, which is nice. I might pick it up, since I got a nice racing wheel for Project Cars 1.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 25, 2017)

jeez. the only thing that happened on my birthday was three suicide bombings in Baghdad.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 25, 2017)

None that interested me. The closest thing I can recall is UT2004, which was 8 days later (on 16th of March).


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2017)

Ni No Kuni 2 will release on me bday.

In the past.. dun really have a clue.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ni No Kuni 2 will release on me bday.
> 
> In the past.. dun really have a clue.


Thats like the most perfect thing ever


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Thats like the most perfect thing ever



Deffo.
Limited collectors edition on me bday of that game!
Perfect gift!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 25, 2017)

I could not find  a list of games that came out on my birthday but what I did find was a list of games cancelled because of my birthday which is September the 11th one notable game was Propeller Arena on the Dreamcast which Sega had been hoping would turn around the fortunes of the Dreamcast.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2017)

All Original Xbox launch titles and the console itself released the very day I was born.


----------



## Pik4chu02 (Jul 25, 2017)

3 years before I was born Super Smash Bros. for the Nintendo 64 was released in Japan on January 21, 1999


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't personally know if any game had been released on my birthday - so I googled it....

.. apparently a game was released last year, quite famous I believe (FYI I'm not a fan of this series) but couldn't find any for the actual YEAR I was born


Spoiler












My older sister however, who was born on the 19th (couple of years before me) - has a few games released on her birthday (but none in the year)


The game Hitman: Codename 47 is released on the PC.
The game Wii Sports is released.

The video game "Uncharted: Drake's Fortune" is released on the PlayStation 3.

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is released for the Wii and the GameCube


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 25, 2017)

seems like a lot of games release right around a day before my birthday which is November 23rd


----------



## Bent (Jul 25, 2017)

Normally my birthday hasn't been a prime game release time.  That changed this year, the Switch was released on my birthday, March 3.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2017)

Splatoon 2 got released on my 17th birthday (21st July 2017). Pre-ordered and got it day one! Now I just need a Switch.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Splatoon 2 got released on my 17th birthday (21st July 2017). Pre-ordered and got it day one! Now I just need a Switch.


wait why did you preorder it and get it day one if you dont own a switch lol


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Splatoon 2 got released on my 17th birthday (21st July 2017). Pre-ordered and got it day one! Now I just need a Switch.








BORTZ said:


> wait why did you preorder it and get it day one if you dont own a switch lol




why do crack smiley heads do crack in the 1st place?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> wait why did you preorder it and get it day one if you dont own a switch lol



since it's my birthday, I got it for free
so I already have a game to play when I get the Switch



Flame said:


> why do crack smiley heads do crack in the 1st place?


I don't do crack.


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey You, Pikachu! Was released in Japan on my birthday. 

When I was 5 days old, the first Mega Man game was released. When I was 6 days old, Final Fantasy was released.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 25, 2017)

BotW/Switch was released 3 days before my birthday.


----------



## Foxchild (Jul 25, 2017)

Obduction (which I backed) was 2 days after my birthday, which made a cool, if late, present.


----------

